# Vikings Beat the Packers!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nothing better to start the week than beating the Pack...can't wait to go to work.  :rock:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

First the Bison now the Vikes what a great weekend for football!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Farve threw some nice passes ----(To the Vikings secondary) 

The defense looks much improved 

Cullpepper still needs stickem :roll: Why was he carrying the ball at the end ???  Even when they kick Butt they make it possible to lose ??? :roll:  :eyeroll:

The Bears & Detroit should be good games :beer: k:

I hope Tice has a strong Heart :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Does it get any better than two Twins wins, a Vikings win and a huge Bison win all in the same weekend. The planets all must have been aligned perfectly!!!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that bison win was great on saturday. I had to leave at the beginning of the third and go to a wedding. I had about 4 voicemails when i got out and was in disbelief hearing that the bison won. Sunday made the weekend even better watching the vikes look pretty sharp out there(most of the time). To bad my fantasy teams didn't look quite as sharp  Bring on the bears!!! ( boy did they look horrid against the niners) :eyeroll:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

A great football weekend. Don't feel bad 870 both my fantasy teams are off to a horrible start. All I can say is Kurt Warner is lucky he wasn't killed....


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2002)

GD NR Queenie lovers.

ND can have 'em, build them a real stadium and they will come.

Go Pack!

TimR


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Sorry Tim....I know he will probably prove me wrong eventually, but Brett favre looked old and tired in that game. Maybe there is something to the fact that he doesn't have great recievers with him but the recievers didn't throw three picks. I actually respect him even though I hate the pack and actually felt sorry for him.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would never feel sorry for the cheeseheads.About the only team I like less is the Cowboys.For me a perfect season for them is 0-16.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Finally!!! A nationally televised game and the Vikings didn't embarrass themselves! Who could have imagined a road win, especially with the opening of the new stadium. The only game I got to watch last year was the drubbing by Seattle on the Sunday night game, egads . Anyway, I was a little disappointed that the local Sacramento Boy didn't get any carries (at least when I was watching), but he will be an impact player on that team before the season is over :beer: .

Predictions anyone?

I am going to be totally optimistic (after all it is the Vikings ) and say 9 - 7.

I will throw in this emoticon in advance of an utter breakdown on the season :withstupid:.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Was there any doubt of the outcome of that game....the vikes might (fingers crossed) just be for real this year. The next game will be real telling. If they come out and blow out the bears i'll be sold...if not.....same as the last couple seasons.

On a sour note for the first time ever i drafted a packer for my fantasy team...donald driver....i figured the pack would throw all over the vikes and it would be a shootout...wrong.....then he goes and gets injured....gotta say though that dude has some mad hops..WOW. Guess thats what i get for drafting a packer......

Anyone going to the game next sunday night??


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

TIMR you just may be staying home this year.

Still can not believe you found a Packer station in ND last fall.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Sadly, too many packer-backers in ND, especially in the Bismarck area.

Even after 7 years at UND I'm a still Bison football fan. Saturday morning in the goose field I made a disparaging comment about a likely Bison bloodletting at the hands of the Griz. This was interpreted as a Bison-bash (not at all, I just expected a game result similar to the first half), and I got a na-na-na-na-boo-boo call shortly after the game Saturday from one of my morning field-mates.

This same field-mate, a Viking convert no less, made some pretty heavy Packer comments Saturday morning. I think I responded with predictions of 4 Favre int's and one td - not too far off. Did I get a call Sunday late afternoon, which should have been barley audible through all of the crow feathers? Noooooooooooooooooo! Panchot, I'm waiting......................


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2002)

prairie hunter said:


> TIMR you just may be staying home this year.
> 
> Still can not believe you found a Packer station in ND last fall.


Who might be staying home, PH? Remember, the deposits for Cannonball and Woodland Resort are in MY name this year.

Tim


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I think Favre played better when he was swilling beer and popping Vicaden :lol:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

PH errr TimR:

Nice to see your alter ego is still with us/you :wink:


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2002)

bioman said:


> PH errr TimR:
> 
> Nice to see your alter ego is still with us/you :wink:


I thought I cleared this up with one of the Hustad's last year?

PH & TimR can be differentiated by:

TimR posting better sporting clays scores.
TimR supporting an NFL team that plays real (outdoor) football.
PH uses those irritating emoticons.
PH has a better understanding of ND politics.

Tim


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

TimR: *One time *he wins on the clay range and now he is the champion.

MY DEFENSE (better than the Packers)
The first round of the night was pulled by a gorgeous  18 yr old woman - anybody watching the clays fly and not that girl is sitting on the wrong side of the isle during the "queer eye for the straight guy" show. :wink:

Remember the second round is under protest. :******: The guy pulling the clays missed my 6 for 6. Wrote my score in your column - then scrambled to erase while you were shooting. Could not shut up. Could not complete a report pair - too much head banger music ealier in the day? Spent more time worrying about is heaters.

Where did that girl go? How did we get stuck with that guy??

Bioman: Please help us all (residents and NRs) by not hunting in ND this fall. While you - like I - hunt often with residents -- maybe if you do not show they will not go either and reduce hunting pressure in ND.

So do your part to curb NR influx and stay in Cali this fall. Thanks in Advance. :beer:


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

> Predictions anyone?
> 
> I am going to be totally optimistic (after all it is the Vikings ) and say 9 - 7.


10-6 - if they stay healthy


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

PH or TimR:

First the third person references associated with PH, and now the banter between PH and TimR, not sure who I am posting to :huh:. Sorry to burst your (PH or TimR) bubble(s), I already purchased my hunting license and the plane reservation is made. Frequent flyer ticket on Northwest, so no economic development for MN this trip or next year for that matter :lol: .

As far as TimRs signature, for some reason you don't strike me as a real hard core right winger. But then again, I am not sure who is who :bartime:  .

P.S. By chance, did either of you(s) happen to write the movie script for Fight Club :bowdown: ?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Not to change the topic that you guys have somehow came up with, but i would just like to reiterate that the VIKES WHOOPED THE PACK LAST WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: :bartime:


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2002)

bioman said:


> As far as TimRs signature, for some reason you don't strike me as a real hard core right winger. But then again, I am not sure who is who :bartime:  .


I don't know what I could have posted that would label me either right or left. I certainly would not call myself hard core right winger. Maybe on some issues.

More importantly, what does my signature have to do with hard core right wingers? With your post, your are placing yourself in the group it refers to.

Tim


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

If my memory serves me right, wasn't the phrase popularized by Barry Goldwater? Also, I know Bill Safire has used it in his columns over the years. Nothing wrong with the right wing, after all, if you believe Hillary, they were responsible for the conspiracy that got here husband impeached :lol:. And if you listen to Governor Gray Davis, this same group is responsible for financing the recall. As far as I'm concerned, Illegitimi Non Carborundum. It is all good!


----------

